# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  3 nhà hàng Việt 'cực hot' ở Singapore

## hantt.163

*Nếu các món ăn Trung Quốc và Hàn Quốc có thể xuất hiện trong  thực đơn sang trọng của các nhà hàng tại Singapore, thì món Việt Nam giờ  đây cũng không kém cạnh.* 

Ngoài gỏi cuốn, nước mắm và phở, ba nhà hàng Việt: Le Tonkin, Annam và Nuoc còn phục vụ nhiều món ăn Việt Nam truyền thống khác.
*
  Nhà hàng Le Tonkin*
  Le Tonkin là nhà hàng Việt mới nổi, tọa  lạc tại khách sạn The Club trên đường Ann Siang (Singapore), có 4 năm  tuổi đời, do bà Nguyen Hang làm chủ.
  Nhà hàng chuyên phục vụ các món Việt  truyền thống, cùng các loại rượu phù hợp. Một tô phở Hà Nội có giá 20  USD và bà chủ luôn cố gắng mang đến cho thực khách một bữa tối tuyệt  ngon. "Chúng tôi khai trương và kinh doanh nhà hàng Việt Nam theo phương  châm hiện đại và sang trọng; chuyên phục vụ những món đặc sản Việt Nam  và các món ăn truyền thống của Pháp", bà Nguyen Hang chia sẻ.


Món pa tê gan ngỗng ở Le Tonkin

   Đúng như lời của bà chủ, nhà hàng Le  Tonkin kinh doanh những món ăn Pháp và Việt Nam, như những món nem cuốn  truyền thống và phở bò của Việt Nam; hay món pa tê gan hương chanh, kem  dừa và mỡ vịt của Pháp...

*Nhà hàng Annam*
  Đây là nhà hàng Việt nổi tiếng ở Shaw  Centre, 1 Scotts Road thuộc tập đoàn Les Amis của đầu bếp Nguyen Quoc  Nam. "Chúng tôi muốn làm các món ăn thuần Việt, muốn nấu những thức ăn  tươi ngon, không giống bất kì nhà hàng nào khác", ông chủ Nam cho biết.


Món gà nướng muối tiêu chanh của nhà hàng Annam.
 
  Việc thưởng thức ngay tại bàn những món  ăn Việt khi đầu bếp đang nấu là điểm quyết định giúp Annam trở thành địa  chỉ ăn uống khác biệt hoàn toàn so với những nhà hàng Việt ở  Singapore.Để chứng mình điều này, Nguyen Quoc Nam đề nghị thực khách ăn  những món hải sản tươi sống của nhà hàng, như tôm hùm và cua Sri Lanka.  "Tất cả thực phẩm của nhà hàng được chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống, thịt  heo và bò Úc cũng như các loại hương liệu và nước chấm được nhập từ Việt  Nam".
  Theo tìm hiểu, khi phóng viên "tận mục"  thực đơn hải sản của Annam có giá 168 USD, thì quả là đồ ăn của nhà hàng  có nhiều sáng tạo, bao gồm súp cá Soon Hock nấu theo kiểu Việt Nam với  cà chua bi và gà nướng muối tiêu chanh.

*Nhà hàng Nuoc*
  Vừa tròn 2 năm tuổi, nhà hàng Nuoc nằm trên sân thượng của trung tâm Orchard; là một trong những điểm đầy bí ẩn ở Singapore.


Món gỏi cuốn ở nhà hàng Nuoc.
 
  Đây là dự án liên kết giữa tập đoàn kinh  doanh nhà hàng Modesto với một đối tác Việt Nam. Nhà hàng với những bức  tường kính mang đến cho thực khách một cảm nhận phong cảnh mênh mông  bát ngát trong một không gian hiện đại, phối màu sắc trầm với điểm nhấn  là những ngọn đèn.
  "Trước khi nhà hàng Nuoc được khai  trương, thì nhà hàng Việt Nam ở Singapore thường chỉ là hạng bình dân  hoặc hạng trung. Nuoc đã tìm được hướng đi riêng, chuyên phục vụ các món  ăn đặc biệt và mức giá cao hơn", ông Ashok Melwani, Giám đốc của  Modesto nói.
  Hiện, một bữa ăn bình dân ở nhà hàng nước có giá khoảng 35 - 40 USD.Theo: vef.vn


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## lunas2

oa ngon thật đấy

----------


## littlegirl

chưa đc thử món patê ngỗng bao h

----------


## thientai206

các món ăn Việt ngày càng được người nước ngoài tìm đến  :dance:

----------


## hcpro

Món gỏi cuốn kia nổi tiếng lắm, ngon nữa

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn hấp dẫn quá, ngon thật.

----------


## namnguyen

Nhìn rất ngon.. đã ai thử chưa vậy

----------


## dung89

nhìn hấp dẫn quá, muốn ăn quá  :dance:

----------


## phuongtroixa

món ăn việt rất có vị thế. hiiiiiiiii. là người việt thì ủng hộ thôi nào

----------

